
Virtual Dog Demo by Ridgeline Could Be the New Tamagotchi - socialmediaisbs
https://mobile-ar.reality.news/news/apple-ar-virtual-dog-demo-by-ridgeline-could-be-new-tamagotchi-0179581/
======
nesaefendija
This demo made with Apple's ARKit is 13/10 and features a very good boy.

